# bbt temping problem, night waking



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I have only just this cycle started to take my bbt. The Fertility Friend charting site recommends (amongst other things):-

-Take temp after min 3 hours sleep
-Try to take it roughly same time daily
-Try not to take it in the middle of the night as it is not as reliable at showing a bi-phasic pattern

My problem is that I have _always_ been a bad sleeper, since really young. I am sleeping well at the moment, but even this means that I wake about every 2 hours through the night. I go to bed about 11pm and it takes about an hour to get off usually. I will then wake between 1-2am and this might be a toilet break. I wake again around 3.30am and this might be a toilet break. I always have to go to the toilet at least once in the night. Again around 5am I wake and after 5am i just kinda doze in a slightly conscious way (if that makes sense) until I actually get up at 6.45am.

I think the toilet thing is a bit obsessive of me, but if I don't do it I will suffer from nightmares. This is an absolute fact! I have to go to the toilet or my brain gives me nightmares. I think its my subconscious protecting me from dreaming Im on the loo and wetting the bed 

So in summary, I never get three hours sleep, and I get more wakeful from about 5ish.

Does any-one know about this, or indeed have a similar problem to me and found a way that works for them with the temping?


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Mandimoo,

I can't help but I would love to know the answer as I normally wake up once in the night to go the toilet, and then my DP works night and normally comes home between 4am and 6am so I wake up then but not enough to get out of bed!

Hopefully someone will give some advice.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Mandimoo, Kiteflyer

I chart on FF too, and often wake in the night to go to the loo.  If I go back to bed and fall straight back to sleep then I'll ignore the night time pee and take my temp at the usual time; if I can't get straight bact to sleep then I'll still take my temp at the usual time but will 'discard' it.  If I've taken my temp after less then 3 hours of undisturbed sleep then I'll make a note of it on my chart - I've set up a custom condition so I can see at a glance when this has happened. 

On weekdays, I ususally get up at 6am, but often wake up about 5.15 for a pee or at 5.30 when DH's alarm goes off.  At weekends I don't set my alarm.  I'm usually pretty good at remembering to take my temp first thing, but if I forget for a few minutes then I'll take it anyway and 'discard' it on the FF chart - if it's hours since I've been awake then I don't bother though and simply resign myslef to the fact that I've missed a day.

Hope this helps ladies.  I don't think it's the temps themselves that are important, more the pattern you notice when you chart, so I wouldn't worry about a few missed temps, although it's annyoing if you mess it up around ovulation time!  And of course, keep monitoring your other fertility signs like cervical mucous, use OPKs/CBFM too if you like.

Lots of luck xxx


----------

